# 2007 2500hd



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

A local dealer has a 2007 2500HD Silverado for sale. The truck is my exact truck, just a diesel and the LTZ option package instead of the LT package that I have. The truck is loaded with every option out there. Pretty much exactly what I had been looking for.

Only thing, the truck has 209,000 miles on it. I talked to the dealership today and it was a guy that owns his own home building business. He bought the truck new in 2007, and the truck was basically used to drive between job sites. The guy's son also drives a sprint car at our local dirt track, so the truck was also used to haul their car in a 28' enclosed trailer.

The dealership said that basically money was no option for this guy. He made every repair that was ever suggested. In fact, the dealer said they have many pages of printouts they could give me showing all the records. Every oil change, fuel filter changes constantly, PM work done like clock-work. Basically, records to prove everyone that this guy was incredibly anal about keeping the truck in excellent condition.

The dealer wants $19,999 for the truck. They said that was already about $4000 below blue book. I checked KBB.com, and they are right. The blue book was listed at around $24,000 in excellent condition.

Would you guys go for this? Do the high miles scare anyone away?

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah the high miles would maker nervous. I have that same truck though in a LT like yours, I think the window sticker was over 40k, and I know they are evenore now, so basically half off. I'd be considering it just as you are.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If it was maintained as well as it sounds and it appears to have always been stock or near it I wouldn't let the miles worry me. Driving it is what will really tell you what kinda truck it will be but don't give up on it just because it's got 200k on it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why do u think its forsale? I bet the owner knows everything is toast and he unloaded it before he had to dump a bunch of money into it...


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

As I said in my email, the previous owner runs a home building company here in my area. According to the Chevy dealer, the guy buys a new truck every 3 years from them. I guess he has been doing this since the early 90's. I do have the previous owners number and am planning on giving him a call tonight. When I went to the dealer yesterday to drive it, they had it up on a lift doing an inspection, so I will have to go back tonight.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I have another question for everyone then. It obviously scares me to have to pay $20,000 for a truck with 200K on the ticker. That is what I bought my current 2500HD gas job for and it has almost 80,000 miles on it. 

What would be a good offer? Like I said, I went on KBB.com, and it blue booked for about $24,000.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's something to think about. If you are planning on financing that truck, you may not be able too, due to its miles. The stealership may be able to do some creative financing but by the time your done with the payments, you will have paid alot more than the 20k price tag. If its a cash deal (witch I would highly recommend) talk them down to the 15 to 16k mark. 
The other thing is, there is an abundance of those drivetrains for cheap in the bone yards because they dont die (just get crashed out). I priced a 5.3L and a 6.0L to upgrade my 4.8L too, and could get one with around 100k on it for $500. I'm still driving my 4.8 and now plan on doing so until it dies (may be a very long time).


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kollerman;1470174 said:



> I guess I have another question for everyone then. It obviously scares me to have to pay $20,000 for a truck with 200K on the ticker. That is what I bought my current 2500HD gas job for and it has almost 80,000 miles on it.
> 
> What would be a good offer? Like I said, I went on KBB.com, and it blue booked for about $24,000.


Whether you trade or buy, they have $4,000-$5,000 to play with on price. What I mean by that is they gave this guy $15,000-$16,000 on trade and are marking it up for their profit. I'm willing to bet a cash price they'd accept would be around $18,000 possibly $17,500 depending on what they have to put into it for Recon. IF you talk to the new owner, ask what he got on trade, and if he bought a new truck. If he did, how much off the new truck? Reason I say that is because they may have said they gave a bunch in trade ($18,000) and nothing off the sticker of the new price (besides incentives). Its a "see-saw" type effect. See what makes the consumer happy - give a bunch on trade, hit em' on the sale price, or do half half, or nothing on trade and a bunch off the sale price. Either way, they have a buffer of $4,000-$5,000 on the truck.

That being said, I'd personally pass. How long do you plan on keeping it? How many miles do you put on a year? A truck with over 200k will depreciate much faster than a truck with just over 100k. So when you go to get a new truck, you'll be offered near $10k for it or less. Sure the engine and tranny may be good, but the rest of the truck has 200k miles on it. Regardless of driving situations those other systems are being used and are wearing as well (electronics, axles, brakes, etc).

Sorry for the long post but its slow and I'm bored.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I am thinking the same as you Plowguy. I don't want to buy this truck and have it do nothing but nickle and dime me. I know the guy took care of it, really really good care of it. But there are probably a lot of parts that are just to the point of fatigue or replacement. I think I am going to pass on this deal and wait for another to come along.

Thanks for all the info guys. I really enjoy coming on here and getting all the advise from you guys. There is nothing that can beat the combined experience of us all on this forum. Just priceless information. 

Thanks again!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

They are on crack Spend an extra 5k and get a truck with 120k less milesThumbs Up That's a $12-14,000 truck wholesale and I guarantee that's all the dealer has into it


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

have you not looked around for more then .0000000006 seconds? 25 grand will buy you a loaded out LTZ with a stripper in the bed with less then 100k miles. Is it worth 5 grand savings ?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would pay them 12K for it. Not anywhere close to 20K


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

That truck should be $16,000 at most on the lot! I wouldn't give anywhere near that for it, around here you see trucks with half the milage for not alot more


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

exmark1;1470978 said:


> That truck should be $16,000 at most on the lot! I wouldn't give anywhere near that for it, around here you see trucks with half the milage for not alot more


I agree. I paid 20k for my 04 1/2 almost ,4 yers ago now. crew cab diesel with 38k miles on it it has dvd player in it and all not a single scratch on it. 20 k for a 200k miles truck. I think there way high.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

brad96z28;1471071 said:


> I agree. I paid 20k for my 04 1/2 almost ,4 yers ago now. crew cab diesel with 38k miles on it it has dvd player in it and all not a single scratch on it. 20 k for a 200k miles truck. I think there way high.


You can't compare truck prices from 4 years ago as the market was at an all time low. I do agree on the truck being a little expensive but for 17-18k I'd buy it. I also have basically every part for an LMM sitting on a shelf so I could be a little biased.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

ya i don't think the 200 thousand on it is a problem but the 20 thousand sure is!! that truck is like a 15-17 thoushand dollar truck around here. they can say it was dealer maintained every week or month all they want still wouldn't pay that price


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

JD Dave;1471088 said:


> You can't compare truck prices from 4 years ago as the market was at an all time low. I do agree on the truck being a little expensive but for 17-18k I'd buy it. I also have basically every part for an LMM sitting on a shelf so I could be a little biased.


News to me, because the prices have not changed much here still can buy tons of 06 and 07 around here for 20 grand with 80 k ish. So my OPINION still has not changed and will not. Location may b the determining factor. But around here asking 20 k for a truck with that kind of miles would sure sit there waiting for a sucker. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

brad96z28;1471635 said:


> News to me, because the prices have not changed much here still can buy tons of 06 and 07 around here for 20 grand with 80 k ish. So my OPINION still has not changed and will not. Location may b the determining factor. But around here asking 20 k for a truck with that kind of miles would sure sit there waiting for a sucker. :laughing:


You said your truck had 38 k on it and 4 years ago trucks were cheaper and that's what I was talking about. I guess you should try and find an 08 with 38k on it for 20k for them to be the same price now.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1471660 said:


> You said your truck had 38 k on it and 4 years ago trucks were cheaper and that's what I was talking about. I guess you should try and find an 08 with 38k on it for 20k for them to be the same price now.


I will give you $25 k for your 07 today Dave.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/07-C...6806737?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ebcd89751

07 2500 hd with 37k miles buy it now for 25k Im sure his reserve is less then that. Plenty of deals out there, a truck with 200k for 20 k is not one of them.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I just picked up an '07 Classic RC/LB LBZ with 100k on it and all the same kind of history of print outs and clean carfax for $17.5, from my Chevy dealer... Kid I know bought an '06 same set up, LBZ with 68k on it for $29,000 a year ago. Deals are out there, and I would shy away from 200 thou but that's just my .02...


----------

